

Startup Genome: The world's best cities for startups - cwan
http://reports.startupcompass.co/StartupEcosystemReportPart1v1.2.pdf

======
zio99
Also related:

Map of accelerators around the world:
<http://god.dinopost.com/fullscreen.php?layer=1>

Based on the post of Silicon Valley Economics here:
[http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/27052637228/silicon-...](http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/27052637228/silicon-
valley-economics)

